# Missouri River Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fishing has been consistently good throughout the month of May. We've been fishing from Washburn to south of the Rifle Range and we've done well all days but one.

We've been using only jigs and cranks and by far the best jig has been 3/8 oz. glow white with a blood red hook. The most consistent cranks have been blue and silver #13 Rapalas with added #2 Gamakatsu red trebels for the back.

Most fish have come between 2-9 feet and most often the walleyes are between 16-20". The bigger averages are coming out of Hazelton.

Yesterday we were out before sunup south of town and without realizing there was a tourney our quiet holes got busy in a hurry as 15 boats flew downriver and another dozen dropped in our area. The weather sure got cold in a hurry.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

With the high winds yesterday we spent most of our evening cranking. The fish size average is really starting to drop the past week with the average length almost 3 inches less then even 2 weeks ago. It's starting to look like Sakakawea time or to head far south on the river.


----------

